# Nokia E72 PC Suite installation problems



## Keebellah

Hi, I have been trying to install PC suite (latest version downloaded from the Nokia site) on my system and am going crazy with the fact that I keep getting the error:
"Could not open key:
UNKNOWN\Componenents\then a lon varying key ...

Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel."

Well, I have adminstrator rights and have already removed everyhting for the regsitry that smells like Nokia and after rebooting an trying again with all futile hope, the error happens again, and again , and again.

My Os W7-64 enough memoty loads op space


I'll keep it short on my daughters laptop OS W7-64 it works fine, unistalled it and reinstalled it, it works

An old XP 10"netbook... it works.

Anybody have any clue?
Google search gives a long list of hits, with moet that one application having this problem, but Nokia bets them all.
Could it be the Microsoft Installer?
Help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

:down: (Nokia Support only sent me a satisfaction report, if I wanted to tell them how good they wree, still waiting for their support answer) :down:


----------



## unlocker27

download nokia Ovi suite from free software sites..or search in google for ovi suite free download...only 80 MB file size


----------



## Keebellah

Thanks for the tip, but I tried most of the download sites / posibilities to no avail.
What troubles me more is that Nokia support doesn't even take the time to give any feedback at all.


----------



## bkmgy

He Keebellah, I found this link from nokia support forum which fixed the error for an user who had the same problem installing Nokia suite. Try them and see. I am sure it should work.
http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/error-1401-1402-1404-or.html


----------



## Keebellah

Hi, thanks for the link. Looks good.
I'll give it a shot early comming week. Didn't get a chance this weekend.
I'll post the results  :up:


----------



## Keebellah

No good, tried it all even made sure the keys were ther, you name it.
Restart, download install, nada!
And still Nokia support doesn't answer posts, no wonder the product is losing it's glare, a pity.

The problem is my system because on the other systems, 3, it works 
Windows XP on netwbook and PC :up:
Dell laptop W7-64bit :up:
My system, HP Pavilion W7-64bit :down:

I'll keep tyring, am going to do it now in Viirtaul XP environment, keep you posted


----------

